# Saddles...one more time



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

I have an SLR on my bike now...a bit hard on the seatbones, but otherwise an O.K. fit. Any suggestions where to go from here for a lgt wt saddle in the same family? This SLR is very old...quite 'settled in' to my butt...whatever padding it had...it doesn't.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

The Specialized Toupe is similar. A little heavier. I have both an SLR flow and Toupe (none gel). I like the Toupe just a bit more. But probably since I'm just more use to it.


----------



## chirider990 (Apr 18, 2004)

i tried specalized and it did nothing for me. I also tried Token carbon and it did nothing good either. I will stick with my SLR


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm one of those weird guys who finds the Selle Italia SLR comfortable! Maybe it's my sit-bones, but my tush is as happy as can be even on long rides. I've got SLR saddles on almost all the bikes in my stable (9 and counting)


----------



## mava (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm an SLR guy as well however I also like the Flite series just as much. My current seat is the Selle Teknologika Flow and for a featherly light saddle I find it MORE comfy than my regular 135g SLR. Go figure. Maybe it's all in the mind but my lower parts after hours on the saddle aren't sore.


----------



## applesmasher (Sep 17, 2008)

For 1.5 years I road a SLR, its a great saddle, my problem was on long rides over 65 miles, I started to get a bit soar/numb, (not good). I just switched over to a Fizik, Aliante Carbon Rail saddle (188 grams) it has much more padding, and it has a great clasic race saddle look.


----------

